# Termistor y Termocupla



## tesla (Feb 2, 2012)

Buen dia a todos, estoy implementando un tablero con un controlador de temperatura, tengo una termocupla y luego de haber visto que la termocupla no puede contectarse a borneras debido a que el material (termopar) no puede llegar a borneras sino debe llegar al controlador directamente, me pregunto si lo mismo es para todos los termistores en motor.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## maezca (Feb 2, 2012)

> los termistores en motor.


no se que significar termistor en motor, pero los termistores son resistencias variables por calor, los hay del tipo ntc (la resistencia baja por calor) y ptc (la resistencia sube por calor), enfin es una resistencia y se trabaja con ella como tal. y la termocupula esta formado por dos tipos distintos de metales que produce un voltaje. No se por que (tampoco sabia) que no se puede unir en borneras, mi multimetro tiene una termocupula y se une un enchufe, pero no se si esta directamente conectado al micro....


----------



## tesla (Feb 2, 2012)

Se puede implementar en el motor un termistor ptc, que al detectar una temperatura alta, abra el circuito de control y desenergice al motor; entonces, he visto una termocupla que no puede conectarse a bornera por que el tipo de cable de la termocupla es distinta al cable (awg multihilo u otro), ya que la señal de temperatura que envia la termocupla no sera la misma cuando pase por el cable despues de bornera, entonces queria saber si para el termistor es el mismo caso o en tal caso si es posible ponerlo en serie (por bornera) hacia un controlador.


----------



## DosCabezas (Feb 2, 2012)

tesla dijo:


> Buen dia a todos, estoy implementando un tablero con un controlador de temperatura, tengo una termocupla y luego de haber visto que la termocupla no puede contectarse a borneras debido a que el material (termopar) no puede llegar a borneras sino debe llegar al controlador directamente, me pregunto si lo mismo es para todos los termistores en motor.
> Gracias a todos!


 

El problema de acoplar termocuplas con cualquier cosa es el efecto Peltier -Seebeck que las uniones agregan a la señal de la termocupla, eso se mantiene a raya con un buen diseño del cableado y buscando balancear los efectos para que se contrarresten entre si. 


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Peltier-Seebeck

Lo de termistores en motor no se entiende


----------



## powerful (Feb 2, 2012)

Amigo tesla no hay problema con el termistor, puedes poner los termistores en serie en los diversos bobinados y extraer un único par de hilos a tu control,....el caso de las termocuplas es diferente se utiliza cables de extensión de iguales características eléctricas de la termocupla ,...si es tipo J (hierro - constantan) la extensión debe ser de los mismos materiales electricos del termopar,...al poner directamente al cobre mediante borneras o entorchados estas creando "termocuplas frias" que interfieren con tu medicion si varía la temperatura  en las borneras caerá voltaje en las borneras,...pueden ser solo uVolts que alteran tu medicion en varios grados .


----------



## tesla (Feb 7, 2012)

Gracias amigo, me has aclarado las dudas.
Entonces para el termistor no hay problemas, en lo de las termocuplas si probe, estoy usando una termocupla tipo S. Todo bien.
Salu2 !


----------

